# Elektronikas pamati >  Virszemes ciparu TV apraide

## Imants

Sveiki

Latvijā no 2012.gada pāriešot uz virszemes ciparu televīziju. 
Analogās TVapraide tiks izslēgta...
Ciparu TV apraide paredzēta tikai decimetros.

Kā pareizāk rīkoties, tad kad notiks pāreja uz virszemes digitālo TV?
Ir "kolektīvā TV antena", 
kas "gaisā" esošās programmas pa kabeli piegādā kādiem 40 dzīvokļiem, vairākās mājās.
Pie kam decimetru kanāli ar konverteriem tiek pārtaisīti par metru kanāliem.

1)Varētu kabelī laist uztverto decimetru signālu 
un tad lai katrs pats savā televizorā (ja vajag ar ārējo uztvērēju) to dekodē, 
ja grib, lai pērk kartiņu maksas kanāliem - 
bet pirms 17gadiem ražotais kabelis, signāla sadalītāji trepju telpās un 
trīs gab. mājas pastiprinātāji nelaiž cauri decimetru signālu!
2)Kabeļa galā varētu  bezmaksas kanālus dekodet 
un no dabūtā audio - video modulēt metru kanāla signālu.
Bet tie, kas grib maksas kanālus liks uz jumta savas antenas
un māju jumti sāks atgādināt ežu muguras - tas nav labi!!!!

Vabūt, ka ir vēl kādi risinājumi?....

----------


## mm

No savas prakses.

90to gadu otrajā pusē rekonstruējām līdzīga veida kolektīvo sistēmu. Konvertori un tikai VHF diapazonam derīgie kabeļi/sadalītāji tika demontēti un aizstāti ar VHF/UHF diapazonus atbalstošiem komponentiem. Pamatojums - jau tad tādu TV aparātu skaits, kas var uztvert tikai VHF diapazona signālu, bija ļoti minimāls (vecie melnbaltie un krāsainie lampu TV, kuru minimālais vecums tobrīd varēja būt ap 10-12 gadiem).

Līdz ar to vienīgais iemesls, kadēļ autoram liktos nepieciešams saglabāt esošo aparatūru, acīmredzot ir vēlme pēc iespējas mazāki ieguldījumi sistēmas rekonstrukcijā.

Ja jau runājam par ciparu TV utt., tad uz šī fona kabeļu un dalītāju nomaiņu būtu rekomendējams veikt (17 gadu kabelim ir daudz, acīmredzot vēl vecie, melnie, padomjlaika izstrādājumi).

----------


## abergs

> Sveiki
> Vabūt, ka ir vēl kādi risinājumi?....


 Savlaicīgi gatavoties:
1.Piereģistrēt uzņēmumu (IU,SIA, birokrātiskās formalitātes).
2.Izvēlēties tehniskos risinājumus (līgumi, piegādes,utt).
3.Finansu nodrošinājums (kredīti, nodokļi, utt.)
4.Sameklēt, aizrunāt darbiniekus.
Bet laikam izpaudu kāda biznesa noslēpumu ...  ::

----------


## Imants

Kāds tur biznesa noslēpums - tas tak viss zināms. Mani gan intresē TEHNISKAIS risinājums.
Sistēmas pārbūve uz UHF ir loģiska un tiešām veci komponenti būs jāmaina!!!

Kā jau rakstīju:
"Varētu kabelī laist uztverto decimetru signālu 
un tad lai katrs pats savā televizorā (ja vajag ar ārējo uztvērēju) to dekodē, 
ja grib, lai pērk kartiņu maksas kanāliem"

 Bet varbūt ir vēl kāds variants?

----------


## Didzis

40 abonentu jau tāds sīkums vien ir un nekādu reģistrāciju un citus papīrus nevajg. Kolektīvajai antenai jau vispār nekādu reģistrāciju nevajag. Es domaju, ka vajag visu būvēt pa jaunu. Tas jau nebūs dikti dārgi. Decimetru antena, TERRAS pastiprinatājs, kabeļi un spliteri. Naudu gan varēsi dabūt atpakaļ tikai tad, kad izslēgs analogo signālu, jo neviens jau neies maksāt, ja vecā sistēma strādā. Es gan ceru, ka diez vai 2012 gada izslēgs analogos raidītājus. Vismaz es esmu kategorisks digitālās TV pretinieks. Bildes kvalitāte ie sliktāka un vēl par to jāmaksā nauda. Vienīgā DVB-T priekšrocība ir iespēja translēt vairāk programu, bet Latvijā jau tagad nav ko rādīt pa vietējiem kanāliem un nav nekāda kanālu deficīta. Nafig vajag lai kāds(konkrēti Baltkoms) uz mūsu kopējā Ipašuma(ēteris taču ir nacionālā bagātība) taisa savu biznesu. Baltkoms jau pats nerada nekādas oģinālprogramas, bet tikai translē dažādas programas no satelīta. Nafig man viņas vajag, ja visu to  sen skatos pa tiešo no SATdaudz labākā kvalitātē. Stulbie pensionari jau arī nesaprot,ka līdz ar digitalās TV ieviešanu vajadzēs maksāt arī par Panorāmas un citu vietējo programu skatīšanos. Deputāti jau tagad tā pieklusuši par abonentmaksas ieviešanu, bet kā būs tehniskas iespējas, tā tūlīt nobalsos par to. Mūsu valstī jau neviens patiesību nestasta.

----------


## abergs

Vēl ir UNISAT variants - šķīvis pie katra loga.
http://www.unisat.lv/?act=43&subact=63
Tikai nepateikšu cik ilgi vietējie kanāli par velti un vai pēc 2012. gada vēl funkcionēs.

----------


## Imants

Viasat NERAIDA par velti vietējās programmas (izņemot TV5)!!!
 Lai skatītos jāmaksā ikmēneša maksa!
Un šķīvis pie katra loga ir tikpat nepareizi kā UHF antena no katra dzīvokļa uz jumta!

Virszemes ciparu TV vietējās progām vajadzētu būt bezmaksas - ja arī būs abonentmaksa, arī tad tās jāuzskata par bezmaksas programmām (nevajadzēs dekodēšanas karti katru mēnesi apmaksāt). 
Cita lieta tā, ka katram TV vajag dekoderu un to 99% iedzīvotāju neapzinās!
Šobrīd BALTCOM no satelīta ņem daudzus kanālus, kam ir licences tikai individuālai skatīšanai, un raida tos "gaisā".
Ja šo momentu ievēros, un līdz 2012.gadam kanāli nebūs dabūjuši licenci virszemes apraidei, un nebūs KVALITATĪVU Latvijas kanālu (neticu, ka būs!), tad tiešām nebūs ar ko aizpildīt ciparu TV piedāvātos kanālus.

Bet gan jau kanāli tukši nestāvēs! (Nauda tak jāpelna!)

Būs vien jātaisa TV sistēma, kas darbojas ar UHF!
Gribu papildināt Didzi - ar vienu TERRAS pastiprinātāju nepietiks. Lai visiem uztvertajiem kanāliem (kādiem četriem) varētu regulēt signāla līmeni, katram vajag savu pastiprinātāju!

----------


## mm

> Virszemes ciparu TV vietējās progām vajadzētu būt bezmaksas - ja arī būs abonentmaksa, arī tad tās jāuzskata par bezmaksas programmām (nevajadzēs dekodēšanas karti katru mēnesi apmaksāt).


 Lūdzu paskaidro kādēļ tām vajadzētu būt BEZMAKSAS?




> katram TV vajag dekoderu un to 99% iedzīvotāju neapzinās!


 Jau pirms 5 gadiem, kad aizgāju no sadzīves elektronikas servisa, TV skatītāju auditorija par 90% bija salīdzinoši neizglītoti cilvēki. Nedomāju ka pēdēja laikā kaut kas būtu mainījies.




> ar vienu TERRAS pastiprinātāju nepietiks. Lai visiem uztvertajiem kanāliem (kādiem četriem) varētu regulēt signāla līmeni, katram vajag savu pastiprinātāju!


 Gulbene.
TV3 uz vietas - UHF37
LTV1 no Alūksnes - UHF22
LTV7 no Alūksnes - UHF28
LNT no Cesvaines - UHF24
ņemam 2 gab šos te un viss notiek:
http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/MA021_ENG_225.pdf
Liekajās VHF1 ieejās var iedzīt FM radio.

----------


## Imants

Labi, daļēji piekāpjos - bez maksas jābūt vismaz LTV1 un LTV7 - kā nekā nacionālie kanāli!!!, bet savā naivumā ceru, ka bez maksas būs arī šobrīd raidītie komerckanāli - LNT, TV3(tas gan šobrīd neiet pie Baltcom), arī pie mums no satelīta skatāmie brīvais TV5 un kodētais TV6 (kuru šobrīd translē vietējā TV).

Jā, piemēra pēc ieteiktie pastiprinātāji der!

Bet neesmu zaudējis cerību dabūt vēl kādu ideju par kolektīvās antenas pārveidošanu darbam ar ciparu TV....

----------


## Didzis

Ja ir vēlēšanās čakarēties, var jau digitalā signāla decimetru kanālus konvertēt uz 6-12 kanāla diapazonu, tikai, diez vai septiņos kanālos izdosies iebāzt visus decimetra kanālus. Var jau konvertēt uz kabeļu kanāliem starp 5 un 6 kanālu, bet tur sākās problēmas ar TV uztvērējiem, jo tam jābūt kabeļdiapazona uztvērējam. Civēki jau tagad masveidā sapirkušies plakanos TV pat bez digitālā uztvērēja, kāds tur vel kabeļdiapazons.Vispār visās tais lietās ir baigais bardaks, jo mūsu metru kanāli stipri atšķiras no Eiropas kanalu dalījuma, bet TV uztvērējus tirgotaji ved no Eiropas un par to neviens nedomā. Decimetros vismaz kanāli sakrīt. Es domājuk, ka uz 40 abonentiem lētāk ir savilkt kabeļus, nevis čakarēties ar konveroriem. Kabelis jau nav tik dārgs un tā kā tā sistēma kādreiz būs jāmodernizē. Ja visi digitalie kanāli  tiks ķerti no viena torņa, tad visdrīzāk varēs iztikt ar vienu pastiprinātāju, jo signāla stiprums visos kanālos būs vienāds.  Tā jau var filosofēt līdz bezgalībai, bet jāpagaida, kad sāks riktīgi raidīt. Tagad jau Baltkoms grib raidīt MPEG 2 sistēmā, bet Gan leiši, gan igauņi raida MPEG 4. Eiropa arī visi pāriet uz MPEG 4. Vārdu sakot, nav ko sasteigt  ::  .

----------


## ptr

Ja tiešām gribas pārdzīt digitālos decimetrus uz metriem,  jāņem vērā vēl pāris lietas. Pirmkārt, ne visi dvb-t uztvērēji, sevišķi glaunajos televizoros iebūvētie, ļauj skaņoties uz jebkuru lietotāja izvēlētu frekfrenci. Ir krietni daudz tādu, kas digitālo signālu meklē tikai standarta decimetru kanālos! Attiecīgi, vai nu jāizčkarē smazene tādam uztvērējam (ja iespējams) vai jāliek pirms viņa vēl viens konvertieris, atpakaļ no metriem uz decimetriem. Diez vai būsi laimīgs apskaidrojot iedzīvotājiem, kādi parametri viņiem jāņem vērā izvēloties digitālo uztvērēju un ko darīt ar jau nopirktajiem un ar digitālajiem metru viļņiem nesavietojamajiem...
Otrkārt, ne katrs konverters no UHF uz VHF,  kas strādā ar analogo bildi, vienlīdz labi strādās arī ar digitālo. Digitālajai bildei modulācija ir jūtīgāka pret visādiem fāzu trokšņiem, kas analogaijai modulācijai pa lielam pie kājas. 
Kopumā man tomēr liekas, ka kabelizācijas pārbūve būs lētājais un universālākais risiājums, ja vien nav vēl kaut kādi papildus faktori, kāpēc jātaisa izvirtības.

----------


## Imants

Vispār jau taisnība - nav ko sasteigt, vēl kādi 4gadi. 
Bet tehniskais risinājums nav atkarīgs no MPEG2 vai 4.

Jāsāk rēķināt izmaksas - pēc 4gadiem +40%  ::   , bet ko padarīsi?

----------


## Didzis

Es jau arī saku, ka konvertēšana nav labākais un pratīgākais risinajums. Teorētiski jau tas ir iespejams, bet, ar vecajiem OTTU krievu konvertoriem, gan diez vai kas tāds būs iespējams  ::   Man jau liekas, ka  jauna tīkla izmaksas uz 40 abonentiem nav tik lielas. Visvairāk izmaksā darbs, bet, ja pats ņemās, tad to jau neskaita.

----------


## Pocis

Vispār jau manas domas ir ,ka bez tās televīzijas itin mierīgi var iztikt,tā pat kā mierīgi iztieku bez kodētiem satelīta kanāliem.

----------


## Imants

> Vispār jau manas domas ir ,ka bez tās televīzijas itin mierīgi var iztikt,tā pat kā mierīgi iztieku bez kodētiem satelīta kanāliem.


 Vot nekā!!!
Bez LTV1 un LTV7 neiztikt. Un tie ARĪ būs ciparos!

----------


## Raimonds1

Bez seriāliem tiešam, bet ne bez Discovery, NatGeo un vel daza laba kanāla  :: 

bet nu decimetru kanālā vienā - cik tad var iedzīt tās programmmas.   Jo vienam pašam dec kanalam antena nu nemaz nav ezis un liela arī nav.

----------


## mm

> Bez LTV1 un LTV7 neiztikt.


 Mierīgi iztieku jau 15 gadus.
Pēdējos 7 gados praktiski neskatos arī SAT TV - ne kodētos, ne nekodētos kanālus.
Filmas - vai nu aizeju uz kino, vai novelku no Tīkla.
Info ieguve - tikai Tīkls.

TV kā VIENVIRZIENA mēdijs (zinu, zinu, ir jau iestrādes divvirzienu saskarnei, bet vai tās PLAŠI izmanto LatvijA?) manuprāt ir miris, un tā beidzamo agoniju uztur seriālu un šovu skatītaji, par kuru intelekta līmeni jau izteicos dažus postus atpakaļ.

----------


## Imants

Jā, es varētu iztikt, bet visam būtu jābūt sataisītam, lai vajadzības gadījumā varētu ieslēgt to kas pieejams, un pašā sākumā bija runa par kolektīvo antenu. Tatad var nojaust, ka tas vajadzīgs arī seriālu skatītājiem...
Sev par prieku es neesmu TV skatītājs, bet TV rādītājs (krieviski: čukča ņe čitateļ, čukča pisateļ).

Ja no katra dzīvokļa liks uz jumta "nelielu" UHV antenu, vienalga māja būs kā ezis!

----------


## Texx

TV ne tuvu nav miris. Pats šat tad atslodzei arī paskatos, dažreiz pat vienalga ko tur rāda. Un man jautājums kāpēc māja nevar būt kā ezis? Tas tāds estētisks jautājums jeb vēl kādi citi argumenti?

----------


## Imants

Tas ir arii esteetisks apsveerums, ka maajas jumts  nevar buut kaa ezha mugura. NOTEIKTI daudzi lietos " polju" antenas. To pastiprinaataajus "aizsit" stiprais, blakus esoshais radioamatiera radiostacijas signaals. Un ir bezjeedziigi striideeties, un teikt, ka tu neesi vainiigs.....

----------


## abergs

> Viasat NERAIDA par velti vietējās programmas (izņemot TV5)!!!
>  Lai skatītos jāmaksā ikmēneša maksa!


 http://www.unisat.lv/?lng=2&act=3&subact=59

----------


## Imants

Nesapratu.....
Norādītā adrese jāsaprot kā pierādījums tam , ka VIASAT par velti rāda vietējos kanālus?
Nu neatrodu tādu info. Lūdzu konkretizē!

----------


## abergs

Tomēr būšu nošāvis greizi - tur kur uz Jaungadu uzstādīju UNISAT komplektu
lietotāji maksā abonēšanas maksu...  ::

----------


## Imants

OK, es jau nobijos, ka esmu palaidis garām neievērotu bezmaksas servisu......

----------


## Raimonds1

nebīsties ne nieka  - tādu nav   :: 

bet ja 12 Ls liekas par daudz Discovery, Natgeo, filmām mūzikai, 20 radiokanāliem, tad nezinu gan....

Un tomēr, tas ciparu - cik VIENā  decimentru kanālā ir tās programmmas iespiestas?

----------


## Imants

12Ls mēnesī par nosauktajām daudzajām programmām nav daudz. Bet runa ir par KOLEKTĪVO ANTENU un tad KATRAI programmai vajag savu uztvērēju un savu kartiņu un tad jau tas NAV reāli.

Vienā kanālā varot iebāzt 4-6 programmas...

----------


## Didzis

Vienā kanālā jau var iebāzt i sešas programas, tikai bildes kvalitāte ar katru nakamo programu pasliktinās. Tas ir mīts, ka digitālā televīzija rāda labāk par analogo. Digitālā televīzija Latvija ir vajadzīga tikai lai atsevišķi darboņi varētu naudu kāst no nabaga skatītājiem. Valstij tā ir vajadzīga tikai lai ieviestu abonentmaksu.

----------


## mehanikis

varu padalīties ar savu INFO- no baltkoma baidās mazie pilsētu TV operatori-kā mans tēvs, jo no paziņām ir daudz kā dzirdēts, par šantāžu utt. iemesls zināms mantkārība un nacionālisms, atļaušos teikt ka pēc ticības baltkoma "šefs" ir ebrejs, nacionālajā padomē viņam ir savs draugs-jo kā gan citādi BEZ konkursa tikai baltkoms ieguva tiesības uz digitālo TV, nevienam citam lielajam operātoram, viasatam(vai kas tur bija jau neatceros) netika dota iespēja pat mēģināt, baltkomam ir zaļā gaisma, viss ir gatavs tikai jāieslēdz līnija. Runājot par abonentu izglītotību- ļoti švaki, katru dienu jādeltē savi nervi mēģinot  kaut ko iestāstīt, noskaņot TV daļa māk, bet ne vairāk, tā pat kā sapērk sev SLIMUS un domā ka labi rādīs-figu sliktāk nekā bija, jo ekrāns kļūst lielāks bet TV signāls paliek  ::  veikalos jau rāda HDTV kvalitātes attēlu, lai kā ne būtu ar to digitālo TV mūsu ģimenes bizness ies uz beigām-nu bet to TV es nekad dzīvē neabonēšu-i nets būs mans draugs.
Ja kādu interesē
katram kanālam mums ir savs uztvērējs un modulators, raidam cik atceros līdz 800 Mhz pa koaksiālo, ātri liksim optiku un internetu
ja ir vēlme uzzināt to ko zinu es un mans tēvs par digitālo TV un baltkomu varu iepostot
P.S. 
   ceru ka kāds no baltkoma neklausās  ::

----------


## tvdx

eu kas es vieniigais kas papeetijis attieciigas info un nav uzkeeries uz aakja sitiem pekstinjiem ka latvijaa 2012.gadaa atsleegsot analogo.....?
tiesa 2012.gadaa atsleegs daudzkur citur bet latvijaa ir noteikums ka buus jaaturpina analogaas paaraides liidz 2007. gada esošajiem kanaalkiem(nu zinam ka ltv abi un lnt un tv3 un tv5 un vel tie dazi) buus vienmeer analogajaa to ES NOSPRIEDA LAI FIRMAS NEVARĒTU VEIKT SPEKULĀCIJAS sakarā ka ir gana liels nabadzūbas bezdarba un zemas izglītības liimenis

----------


## Imants

Vakar uzmetu acis nekodētajiem virszemes ciparu TV kanāliem, kurus rāda Tv tūneris un datora monitors.
BILDE, SALĪDZINOT AR ANALOGO TV, IR SLIKTĀKA!!!!!!

Domāju, ka arī uz televizora ekrāna arī varēs redzēt kompresijas sekas.
Nafig, tad kāpēc man vajag digital TV, ar sliktāku bildi????
Vai tikai tāpēc, ka vienā frekvenču joslā var sabāzt vairākus kanālus?

Bet 90% lietotāju pasliktinātā bildes kvalitāte netraucē.
Būs vien jāpievienojas vairākumam   ::  

Vēl jau paliek  maksas iespēja - HD bilde no nelatviešu kanāliem no satelīta, vai nekomresēts VIASAT .

----------


## Didzis

A ko es saku, bet nevienu tak tas neinteresē, ka tik programu vairāk un pofig kadā kvalitātē. Latvijas apstākļiem tā digitālā TV nafig nav vajadzīga, jo vietējās programas mierīgi var noraidīt arī analogaja veidā. Cita lieta, teiksim Vācija, kur programu vācu valodā ļoti daudz un tās vajag parādīt visā valsts teritorijā. Būtība neviena DVB-T priekšrocība attiecībā pret analogo nav pierādijusies praksē. Ar uztveršanu pat ir vēl lielākas problēmas, kā analogajam signālam, bildes kvalitāte sliktāka un braucošā autiņā skatīties nevar. Kāds tad tur tehnikas progress? Vienīgā  šķietamā priekšrocība ir programu daudzums, bet tas ir iespējams tikai uz bildes kvalitātes krituna rēķina.

----------


## Texx

Nu cik es saprotu DVB-T ir uztverams kustīgā uztvērējā. To protams ietekmē modulācijas veids un datu pārraides ātrums. Bet ar divām antenām var sasniegt pieklājīgu ātrumu. Nu vismaz braucošam auto to noteikti vajadzētu uztvert pieņemamā kvalitātē.
Info par DVB-T uztveršanas ātrumiem:http://wireless.per.nl/wireless/mccd...principles.htm
Bet vispār sāpīga lieta ir ar tām TV tehnoloģijā. Tas pats Teletexts. Nu TV3 tak vienu brīdi bija to teletekstu palaidis, tātad aparatūra viņiem jau ir. Protams nezinu to tehnoloģisko pusi, bet man škiet nu kur ir tā problēma pieslēgt kādu datoru pie tās sistēmas, lai vismaz programmu rāda. Lai kaut vai vienojas pie TV3 servera un to programmu ielādē. Kā arī ir tāda fīča NICAM. Iespēja pārslēgties kanālā starp diviem skaņu ceļiņiem. Attiecīgi varētu pa vienu celiņu to dublēto skaņas pavadījumu un pa otru orģinālvalodā. Tāpat, kuram analogajam kanālam ir stereo skaņa. Varējām vismaz piemēru no igauņiem ņemt, ir vieņiem kanāli ar stereo skaņu plus filmas tiek rādītas oriģinālvalodā ar subtitriem. Un visa šī digitālā afēra tiek ieviesta tikai, lai nokāsti naudu par abonēšanu, par uztvērēju iepirkšanu u.t.t. Nav pārliecības, ka tehniski tiks nodrošinātas kaut daļa no tām tehniskajām iespējām, ko teorētiski DVB-T standarts spēj nodrošināt. Drīzāk (labākajā gadījumā) tiks tas izmantots, kā papildus kanāls pa kuru palaist kaut kādas ārzemju programmas, kas jau tiek pa kabeļiem un Sat pārraidītas. Mans ierosinājums drīzāk palaist nekodēti LTV, LTV7, varbūt arī LNT no Siriusa pavadoņa. Cilvēki pa laukiem sapērkas SAT šķīvjus un uztvērējus un izslēdzam to analaogo apraidi. Vismaz elektrību ietaupīsim.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Patreiz raidošo Baltkom DVB-T nevar uztvert ar braucošu autiņu. Vaina jau nav pašā standartā, bet gan Baltkomā. Lai varētu uztvert autiņā DVB-T vajag samazināt programu skaitu vienā kanālā, bet kurš operātors tad to atļausies. 
Uz teletekstu vajag turēt vismaz vienu darbinieku, bet atdeve kanālam ir līdzvērtiska 0. Neviens jau to teletekstu mūsdienās vairs nelasa. Vot divdesmit gadus atpakaļ, kad nebija interneta, tad gan teleteksts bija aktuāls.

----------


## Imants

Šodien paziņoti konkursa rezultāti. 
Uzvarējis Lattelecom.
Vai kāds pārliecinoši zin:
video standarts būs MPEG-2, vai MPEG-4?
Pirms ziemassvētkiem jānopērk TV ar DVB-T uztvērēju, bet nezinu vajadzīgo video standartu.
TV, protams, būs ar slotu dekodera kartei.
Bet kādā standartā tiks kodēti maksas kanāli?

----------


## Imants

Palasījos APOLLO, TVNET, DELFI.
99% komentētāju NESAPROT kas tas par zvēru DVB-T, bet ar putām uz lūpām komentē rakstus!

----------


## mehanikis

itkā jau lietos arī mpeg-4 -HDTVir arī moduļi mpeg-2 mpeg-4 konvertēšanai-telesputnikā vienreiz lasīju  ::  lielākā daļa iedzīvotāju domā ka bilde būs super-bet maldās-tik ļoti saspiežot kvalitātes labākas par to kas ir nebūs  ::  un tikpat daudzi sapērkas teļukus kuriem ir dekodieri-bet kuriem nevar kartes iespraust, labi būtu ar ī DVB-C lai pa kabeli varētu lūrēt  ::  DVB-t ir ēterim, max 6 kanāli vienā frekvencē  ::

----------


## Texx

Jāpaceļ vecais topiks augšā. Kāds jau lieto? Un kur pirkt to uztvērēju, pie pašiem Lattelecom par 39,- vai meklēt kaut kur kaut ko citu lētāku/labāku?

----------


## osscar

Man ir (par velti iedeva) tas TV star. bez HDMI. Kvalitāte nepieņemama uz 42 collām. Uz CRT ideāli. 
Aparāts ir pilnīgs no name. Oriģinālo pulti nevar apmācīt pat manuāli - neņem ne apstrādātus IR ne raw IR kodus. Pilnīga mistika. Neesmu ar nevienu citu pulti neko tādu novērojis....
Ja izmantosi uz CRT , var lietot, uz LCD/plazmas - jāgaida HDMI versija, bet vai tas dos uzlabojumu - šaubos , ja nu vienīgi HD testa kanālā....

----------


## Slowmo

Es te pagājušajā gadā, kad vēl tikko sākās testa apraide, Somijā iepirku lētu Phillips DVB-T uztvērēju (kaut kur ap 20Ls maksāja). Kādu laiku jau varēja skatīties, tik tagad jau laikam pat Latvijas kanāli ir šifrēti. Kad teļļuku pirku, kā obligātu prasību izvirzīju CI esamību, lai var karti iespraust. Ja piegriezīs analogo televīziju un digitālā būs tikai ar abonēšanu, skatīšos satelītu, jo tur visi tie paši kanāli ir. Bet CI slotu ņemu ar domu, ka labāk lai ir lieks nekā vēlāk vajag un nav...

----------


## guguce

Krīzes laikos pa lēto iepirkuši raidītājus un uztvērējus. 
Nez kādas sakaru kompānijas torņos viņi stutēsies? 
Valsts  kanāliem ir jābūt redzamiem ar jebkuru uztvērēju, 
ir tur conax vai nav. Vienīgais, ka tie iet MPEG-4 nevis 2.

----------


## Didzis

Slowmo, parastās programas nav kodētas. Tev visdrīzak uztvērējs neuztur MPEG-4. Lattelekoms savus raidītājus liks tais pašos LVRTC torņos, jo tur jau gatava infrastruktūra, augsti torņi(Lattelekomam jau savu torņu nav), apkalpojošais personāls , gatavas raidošās antenas un ar laiku atbrīvosies vel papildus patreizējie analogie raidītāju kanāli.

----------


## defs

Viss šaja valstī pakārtots naudai,lai kāds varētu nopelnīt.Ciparu TV jau ievieš tikai tapēc,lai pēc tam būtu vajadzīgs tas dekoders ar karti.Pat,ja sakumā palaidis pa velti,tad beigās tik un tā nokodēs,lai visi maksā.
 Es vispār TV kā tādu neskatos.Kino var redzēt internetā,bet ziņas vispār nedrīkst skatīties,citadi nenāk miegs...

----------


## guguce

Vai līdz ar TV viņi internetu netaisās dot?

----------


## defs

Pa gaisu diez vai,jo nevarēs jau raidīt atpakaļ.

----------


## Slowmo

> Slowmo, parastās programas nav kodētas. Tev visdrīzak uztvērējs neuztur MPEG-4.


 Hmm... Toč, specenē rakstīts:  Video decoding: MPEG2 MP@ML
Klau, bet tādā gadījumā, vai CAM moduļi paši dekompresē video signālu, vai tikai atkodē? Citiem vārdiem - vai ar CAM moduli MPEG4 kanālus varēs redzēt?

----------


## Slowmo

> Vai līdz ar TV viņi internetu netaisās dot?


 Viņi piedāvā interaktīvo televīziju, kur signāls līdzīgi kā internets atnāk pa telefona vadiem. Tur, ja pareizi visu esmu sapratis, ir speciāls video modems jāliek.

----------


## guguce

Ir speciāli CAM moduļi priekš MPEG-4 atvēršanas.

----------


## Slowmo

Tad sanāk, ka var ielikt CAM moduli bez smart kartes un bezmaksas kanāliem vajadzētu iet?

----------


## Texx

Man tas HDMI dziļi vienaldzīgs, neko no tā nesaprotu.  Man ir paliels sony crt televizors. Ja parādīsies kāda lieka nauda, tad doma izmēģināt un iztestēt to digitālo TV. Man tāda doma, ka varbūt tas lattelecom piedāvātais decoderis ir speciāli piemeklēts, jo atbalsta visas "fīčas" u.tml. Nesen dzirdēju , ka reklamēja, ka Elkora un vēl kādos tehnikas veikalos arī varēšot iegādāties. Varbūt sūtīt no ārzemēm   ::

----------


## Didzis

Tieši tā. Tur gan iz zināmas problēmas jo ne visi konvertori strādā konkrētā TV CAM moduļa slotā un tāda tipa konvertori neuztur HD TV.

----------


## Didzis

Texx, nopirkt jau var arī citu uztvērēju, bet Lattelekoms tiešām piedāvā savu dekoderu ļoti lēti un neticu, ka lētāku atradīsi arī internetā. Jā MPEG 2 uztvērēju Tu dabūsi par lētu naudu, bet MPEG 4 uztvērēji Eiropā tiko, tiko parādās un cenas attiecīgas kā jau jaunai precei. Amerikāņu uztvērēji mums Eiropā neder.

----------


## jeecha

Varbuut vienkaarshaak uzzvaniit telekomam un noskaidrot kaadu CAM moduli vajadzees lai choleetu vinju digitaalo televiiziju ieskaitot kodeetos kanaalus? Gan jau vinji pashi savietojamus pat tirgo (vai tirgos) ja kaartiigi pabikstiis - jo tagad tak gandriiz katram jaunam teljukam ir DVB uztveereejs ar CAM modulja slotu un tureet blakus dekodera kasti ar atsevishkju pulti tak nav eerti.

P.S. Starp citu jautaajums par saistiitu teemu - kaads nav maniijis vai pasaulee kaads razho DVB tuneru kartes prieksh PC ar CAM modulju atbalstu? Googlee kautkaa atrast neizdevaas, bet buutu eerti shad tad kautko ierakstiit pa taisno uz PC no baltkoma kanaaliem  ::

----------


## jeecha

Oops, ruupiigaak pamekleejot tomeer atradaas viens razhotaajs ar PC tuneriem ar CAM karshu slotu - http://www.digital-everywhere.com.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Ļoti noderīgi būtu palasīt:
http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?/to ... szemes-tv/
http://www.lattelecom.lv/majai/virszemes_tv_new/
http://forums.lattelecom.lv/virszemes-f35.html

----------


## guguce

Vai kāds zin par Lattelecoma DVB-T Lietuvā ražoto uztvērēju: 
Kādā siltuma režīmā viņš strādā (auksts, silts, karsts)? 
Vai viņš mēdz uzkārties? 
Vai barošanas bloks ir labs? 
Kas notiek, ja viņš strādā caurām diennaktīm? 
Cik ilgs ~ darba mūžs vai cik % tiek atdoti garantijā? 
Vai viņam var pārrakstīt ''iekšas''? 
Un ko viņš dara, kad beidzas raidījumi (vai izslēdzas, 
vai videosignāls pazūd, vai scart pārslēgšanas signāls nostrādā)?

----------


## defs

Tgad sanak,ka Lattelekom
ir nopietni plāni.Ja nevar vairs moilajiem izgriezt pogas ar telefona pakalpojumiem /jo neviens vairs negrib sēdēt vada galā/,tad piedāva TV.

----------


## Didzis

Lattelekom jau vairāk tā kā spiež  uz internetu, jo internetā bēz "sēdēšanas vada galā" nu nekadīgi nesanāk  ::  . Tikai nevajag man te sākst stastīt par bezvadu variantiem. Lattelekoma optiskajam pieslēgumam radio konkurentu nav un nekad nebūs- ta ir fizika.
 Vienu brīdi atpakaļ interesejos par lietuviešu dekoderi. Rokā paturēt nesanāca, bet sapratu, ka tāds pats sū** ka Lattelekoma aparats, tikai sanāk dargāks un vēl uz Lietuvu jābrauc pirkt. guguce, kur Tu esi redzejis kaut vienu uztvērēju kurš neuzkartos?. Programētāji jau tikai cilvēki vien ir un vienmēr ielaiž kļūda sprograma  ::  . Digitalajā TV tak raidījumi nebeidza, vienmer paliek ekrānā tabula un es vispār nezinu nevienu uztvērēju kiurš izslēgtos. Izslēdzās parastie TV,kad pazuda radiosignāls. Jo aparātu mazāk slēdz ārā jo labāk. Tas tak attiecas pilnīgi uz visu elektroniku sākot no kvēlspuldzes.
 Neviena moderna radioiekārta nav paredzēta ilgam kalpošanas laikam, tad jau aparatūras ražotājiem jābankrotē. Paši jau pie tā vien vainīgi esam. Mobiļņiku reizi gadā  lielakā daļa cilvēku maina, tad kāda jēga ražot izturīgu telefonu. Tā pat ir ar digitālajiem uztvērējiem. Kāda jēga būtu ražot izturīgus MPEG 2 uztverējus, ja tagad jau vajag MPEG 4  aparātu. Nepaies ne pieci gadi, kad atkal būs kāds jauns standarts. Tas, ka parastam lietotājam to nafig nevajag un lielāko daļu TV skatītāju pilnīgi apmierina analogās TV kvalitāte, nevienu neinteresa- visu nosaka bizness.

----------


## mehanikis

kā teica vienā seminārā-digitālā televīzija ir izdevīga tikai produkta piedāvātājam-patērētājam nav vajadzīga, un tikai rada liekās problēmas

----------


## Texx

Nu teorētiski labums ir tāds, ka atbrīvojas daudzas frekvenču joslas, ko varētu izmantot dažādiem mērķiem. Un, ja tā padomā vienmēr jau ir iespēja to TV neskatīties vispār. Runā, ka esot tādi cilvēki, kas televizoru izmetuši no mājām vispār  ::

----------


## karloslv

Texx, "runā"? Tāds esmu es un lielākā daļa manu paziņu. Un ko tieši tur skatīties un ko zaudēt, neskatoties?

----------


## Texx

Mani vienkārši uzjautrina tie TV noliedzēji. Pats bieži skatos, lai atpūstos. Pa retam jau ir kāds interesants raidījums vai filma, bet lielākoties skatos ko rāda, jo pats tas skatīšanās process relaksē.

----------


## mehanikis

nu pats kā strādāju, un taisos pārņemt vienu kabeļtelevīziju-pilsētiņa maza, sīkumos negrimšu, pats metinu optiku, apkalpoju aparatūru utt, bet teļuku praktiski neskatos  ::  ļoti reti, kad inetā nav nekā  ::  bet ir tādas tantiņas kuras pie mazāka sīkuma zvanās un lamā visus pēc kārtas  :: , un cik klientu esmu apkalpojis praktiski varbūt kāds viens saprot ko saka ar vārdu digitālā televīzija, pārējie sapērkas ar plakanajiem teļukiem un tipa baigajiem iebūvētajiem uztvērējiem, bet ne ar tiem kuri būs pēcāk vajadzīgi, piem vaikalā vajadzēja pazīstamam nopirkt lcd teļuku nedārgu, veikalā tik gribēja iestūķēt tādu kurs DTV nav pielāgots, lūk tādi mums elektronikas pārdevēji, tāpat kā ar centra pirkšanu darba vajadzībām-tā lai mūziku no fleša paklausīties un radio, drusku paprašņāju pārdevēju-sapratu ka necik daudz nezin lai kvalitatīvi izstāstītu par to to vai to, lai man būtu priekšstats ko es pērku neskatoties netā un neprasot citiem par kvalitāti utt

----------

